# UCLA Extension?



## lbrasil (May 16, 2010)

Has anyone heard or attended UCLA extension certificate programs? They have programs in directing, producing, etc. I am very interested in attending the school but I am not sure if its good. Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## One Real Wonder (Jun 19, 2010)

It's UCLA, duh. The best Film school in the world.

Yes, the classes are excellent, and the value is awesome.

Get a real degree (if you want one), and take the Cert from UCLA extension. Save money, save time, and learn things that are useful.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jun 21, 2010)

I took a Certificate in Directing at UCLA Extension. I'm not saying it's the best program out there, I would just say it's ok. The whole program costs around 7K and there is no time limit as to how long you can take it. It took me 2 years to finish the program. If you're an international student, you're required to be enrolled full-time, so it'll take you a year or so. 

The only downside of it is that it's separate from the film program of UCLA (the main university), Extension is a different entity and is no way connected to the main university's more prestigious program. I thought at the beginning it was that's why I enrolled. I have a Bachelor's that is not film related and I wanted to pursue a graduate degree in film sometime after. 

As for making films, Extension expects you to have your own equipment and editing software. At the beginning all I had was an old handycam. As the class gets advanced, I met a lot of students and got connections as to how to get or rent better equipments. They don't teach you editing as well, I learned FCP by just actually doing it, or you can take FCP classes (that aren't part of the curriculum) but they are expensive.

Looking back, I would say if you can afford it, then go for it, but if you truly want to learn filmmaking, I suggest you try the community colleges in LA, some have classes on making films using film unlike in Extension where it's all digital and it's cheaper as well.


----------

